# Fake Escapes



## Juls Ruls (Jun 2, 2016)

As a generally worrysome person, I've had an odd situation, to say the least. A few times every week, I'll wake up in panic-mode, feeling around my bed. I guess I think I left Ollie out on my bed and fallen asleep? I'll then grab my nightstand flashlight and shine it into his cage, just to see if he's still there. I've only ever napped with him in his snuggle sack (which he wouldn't give up for anything, seeing I literally have to carefully dump him out of the thing to get him to run/eat/play, etc.) and woke up like an hour later, with him still there. Being a light sleeper, I know I would feel him moving around my bed if I did actually leave him out. My mind is still groggy and I can't reason with myself at the time that he's fine. Has anyone else had a similar response, either with pets or children of your own?


----------



## gedumaran (Dec 29, 2015)

I used to do the same thing with my hedgehog Karl when I first got him. I never actually fell asleep with him, but I would spend upwards of 3 hours with him everyday so I still had this ghost feeling that he was always in my lap when he wasn't.


----------



## Juls Ruls (Jun 2, 2016)

It's not so much of feeling he's there, just that I have him with me in my bed, and freaking out like something terrible will happen to him. :???: I barely get through the night without taking him out to see that he's fine. Even while I'm asleep, I'm still cautious! :grin: Glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I get this too. I always find myself reaching for a hedgie even when I'm not holding one. I'm afraid Coconut will crawl into my bed and I'll squish her, which is ridiculous because her cage is in another room and she can't climb at all.


----------



## Juls Ruls (Jun 2, 2016)

He is in my room, but his tub is always latched tight. He can't climb up the bed even if he tried, but I don't know why I keep thinking he's in my bed and under my pillows, blankets, sheets, or just out of his cage! It's strange, but that's about all I know.


----------

